
Show HN: This Website Was Deployed by Email - hacker256
https://hackerspring.com/p/wbgxm2/5ec9b2cf/this-website-was-deployed-by-e-mail/
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23208339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23208339)

------
notadog
This reminds me of Posterous (YC S08 IIRC), which allowed posting to your blog
via email. Unfortunately it was shut down after the company was acquired by
Twitter.

